# Grinding the last 4days for fat girls



## Swgreen (Jan 7, 2017)

Man I have waded my honey holes the last 5 days and this winter is weird. I can guarantee a limit of reds any given day and at least 2 big trout. Bad weather is really the best time to fish the holes. But this year l have only caught and released a 28 & 27 1/4 . just odd winter I only fish the winter. Anyone struggling this year or maybe my holes are fished out.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

kenny said:


> LMAO


X2 what a bad yr lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> X2 what a bad yr lol


Yep, he should just quit fishing. I mean a limit of reds every time and only a 28". :slimer:


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Swgreen said:


> Man I have waded my honey holes the last 5 days and this winter is weird. I can guarantee a limit of reds any given day and at least 2 big trout. Bad weather is really the best time to fish the holes. But this year l have only caught and released a 28 & 27 1/4 . just odd winter I only fish the winter. Anyone struggling this year or maybe my holes are fished out.


It's been my best year! 29 3/4 9LB, 28.50 8LB, (2) 27" (3) 26" numerous 25" Mostly evening.


----------



## Swgreen (Jan 7, 2017)

Man I was just asking if you had more bad days then good . 2 good trout fishing 15 days a month since Nov is not a good record and 3 reds for 1 guy . boy maybe you can join me at my place.


----------



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

How many holes are you fishing... 2, 3, 4? Besides you, are others fishing the same areas? I've had great spots in the past stop producing for no reason other than increased pressure. Time to find other holes. It is very difficult to abandon areas you love to go find new holes. But in the long run, it will pay off and eventually minimize frustration.

This season I have only 1 area that has produced more than 2 big trout. It's been a different season but the big trout can be found. And yes, so can the redfish...more so this year than others. Maybe I should remove Trout from my name. In the Fall I could have removed Big


----------



## Swgreen (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Capt Chris, I fish 3 spots and only 1 has produced 2 nice skinny trout. But I usually catch 3 23-26 inch reds on Wade to the spot. All hits have been hard but not committed to taking the whole fat boy or corky. Lots of bait fish water stays clear all year. Just scratching my head, fished same places 25 plus years and never seen it like this


----------



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

If it has been a big trout productive areas for 25 years and now not much to impress, I would move away and focus on other areas. Something has changed that you may not be aware of. Focus on areas near that have similar structure. Trout move and migrate to other areas, but I think big trout don't move too far from the areas they comfort. Fish kills unfortunately prove this (not meaning a fish kill in your area). Maybe your areas haven't cyclically reproduced yet. I now catch big trout in an area that won past tout master tournaments that didn't produce well for several years. Pressure shut it down. This area naturally produces an environment trout migrate to...current with bait and necessary structure. Your areas will probably again produce big trout, but it may take time.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Tough crowd. Welcome aboard!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's been a variety of factors that have caused some areas to not have as many fish in them this year. We basically skipped the winter pattern this year.. Fall pattern continued into January due to high tides and weak cold front and then next thing we know the bay is 3 weeks ahead of schedule with water temps breaking 70 and spring forage showing up early. With that said, there have been some great fish caught, so it hasn't all been bad.


----------

